# Random pics of our brats :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love looking through everyone's pictures, I haven't posted much on here lately though, been so busy. I took some random photos of our little herd and thought I'd share.

'Goat sitting' in the front yard last Friday - 7 of our 8 does are there. 









No, we don't have fence on the other side of our driveway, and no gate, yes busy, busy road. The girls know they are not allowed to go past the driveway.









Pandora, Peanut, Luna <hiding next to Peanut>, S.P. & Dixie









S.P. is Peanut & Luna's mom <they are in the background>. 









Wysteria - Yes, she is bred, but uh... she isn't due until the end of January. Naturally wide, haha...









Ithma - our oldest doe 









S.P. this morning after 'breakfast'

"Hey I'm done, get me out now"









"Ok seriously, quit playing around, I am ready to get out of here"









"Seriously Human, pull yourself together! I am waiting!"









"There's no hope..."









"I'll just rest my head and wait...while she proceeds to take pictures of my nose"









"Hello....still waiting"









Peanut "Oh great, she's done torturing my mom, now it's my turn?"









Peanut "Maybe if I duck down a little she will go away. Oh wait, no I need her to let me out first!"










Snow White trying to look innocent



























Wysteria showing off her mineral face


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Your goats are so pretty!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You always have such great photos! And your captions are great, too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beautiful herd.  Peanut has such a gorgeous head and dark cape.  And wow Wysteria is HUGE!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! 



Crossroads Boers said:


> What a beautiful herd.  Peanut has such a gorgeous head and dark cape.  And wow Wysteria is HUGE!!


 Thanks, we adore her! She's a little small for her age - a bit short, and not quite as long, but she's been growing so well, and is such an easy keeper! 
She was a bottle baby <the only one we've ever had so far>, and so spoiled  
Her dam is a Codi/Pci doe, but her sire line is really impressive, her great grandsire is AK-47 and great granddam is Essex Annie Oakley. 
We're praying Peanut is bred, she was bred in Sept, but came back in heat 2 weeks ago. I have a friend that does ultrasound so I may see if they can ultrasound her, or I'll pull blood, fingers crossed as my son is really wanting babies from her by the buck he just sold.

Wysteria is a true brat, we adore her very much, even if she gets into psycho goat mode, which is usually at feeding time, haha. She gets super crazy when it comes to grain and will run everyone over to get it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's really cool.  Are they all bred to the paint buck?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are all seriously so beautiful! Plus the pictures and captions are great!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Always love seeing your beautiful pictures  your goats are all pretty too 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, they aren't bad for a misfit crew, haha 



Crossroads Boers said:


> That's really cool.  Are they all bred to the paint buck?


 Yep. My husband talked us into breeding Luna, but I think it was a mistake as she's a slower grower. Bred her in case Peanut didn't take. I'm thinking Monday we'll probably know if she didn't take as that would be 3 weeks since her last heat cycle. Praying she is bred.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice herd!!!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful! What little characters!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures as usual Candice  Love your herd !
You know who my favorite is  
THE Beautiful Snow White


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Love your herd. everyone looks to be doing really well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I really appreciate it  They aren't a fancy little herd, but they sure are special ♥ We adore them so much.

Today was a gorgeous day, I didn't get to spend as much time as I wanted outside, but did get to spend the late afternoon/early evening out with the kids & goats, which was a lot of fun. Thought I'd add some more pics.

Laura, I know you adore Snow White ♥ She's been putting on weight, and looking really good these days, and as always she is so sweet to us, and wants to love on everyone.

She is due Jan 22nd



























Snow White, her daughter Pandora, S.P., in the back Luna & Ithma









Extremely rare picture of Snow White and Ithma grazing together! 









Ithma is the first one due - January 16th









Peanut and Luna are ALWAYS looking for trouble









He runs them off from one side <so he can take it down>, and they go to the other lol


















Peanut is like "was that supposed to fall? oops."









No more fun...









Dixie says "I need your full attention...now scratch my belly"


















She was so stretched out/into her belly scratching that I thought she'd fall over lol









What are you doing?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , there's that beautiful girl Snow White  
She's looking wonderful ! What a sweet face she has , I fell in love with her ever since you showed pictures of her and your youngest daughter together. You can see just how much Snow White loves her 
I love Ithma's color , so regal looking  Luna and Peanut are a hoot , lol. Never a dull moment with them i bet , lol.
Dixie is just adorable , looks like she REALLY enjoys those belly rubs !
Snow White has that angelic look about her , its really something !
I know she isn't quite the angel sometimes , but that face of hers is the sweetest ever ! Cant wait to see all your gorgeous babies !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Peanut is soooo gorgeous!!  Those pictures are so cute.  Who is Dixie out of? She looks really sweet!


----------

